# House Bill #403



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

http://www.lrc.ky.gov/record/13RS/HB403.htm

Looks like Kentucky is trying to do something about the overharvest of trophy cats.

PLEASE CALL THIS NUMBER TO *SUPPORT* HOUSE BILL #403, IT DOESN'T MATTER IF YOUR A KENTUCKY RESIDENT OR NOT, THEY HAVE BEEN TAKING CALLS FROM OHIO, INDIANA, AND WEST VIRGINIA. I CALLED YESTERDAY AND IT TOOK LITERALLY A MINUTE TO DO.

*1-800-372-7181*

Kentucky needs our support!!!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> http://www.lrc.ky.gov/record/13RS/HB403.htm
> 
> Looks like Kentucky is trying to do something about the overharvest of trophy cats.
> 
> ...


Already have plugged it in the Central Ohio Forums/Ohio river forums. About time something is done!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Y'all need to look up paylake guy cause he's arguing against you stating he trying to save the catfish. Which one of y'all should the rest of us believe. I'll believe you however since paylake guy joined today, at least y'all have been here a while.

Mr. A

(2013)
SMB: 0 LMB: 0 
Catfish: 0 Bluegill: 0 
Other: 0


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Please don't take my word for it, read the actual bill, and make your own judgement.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Mr. A said:


> Y'all need to look up paylake guy cause he's arguing against you stating he trying to save the catfish. Which one of y'all should the rest of us believe. I'll believe you however since paylake guy joined today, at least y'all have been here a while.
> 
> Mr. A


Just a thought here... but if James Reed or any other paylake owner is claiming that he/they are saving the species by repeatedly taking large amounts of reproducing trophy cats from the river and then dumping them into a water whole to never see the likes of natural rivers again, all the for enjoyment of some "people" to come put hooks in the fish's mouth or internal organs over and over again and eventually die- then by all means sign me up I want to single handedly save the population too!!!

Come on now... who in their right mind would side with any pay lake operation who is getting their fish from the rivers, and claiming to be saving the population. James and any other paylake owner just says that so their businesses can still operate effectively. Who wants to pay to fish some place where you can't catch fish, especially when the place advertises out the wahzoo about all the trophy 50lb+ cats they stock. 

Yes I have fished paylakes before and actually grew up fishing them, but being of an age where I can see the folly of my actions and support for these places literally disgusts me. If I want to catch a trophy cat, it will come from public waterways where it will be healthy and full of life, not some mud hole where it is starving to death and sick from ailment of foul hooking or deep hooking.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, Ive already supported his bill and there really is a little more to it then what it seems, some other points to contend with is that Ohio Payponds typically buy fish from all obver and KY is the closest place that allows it, now for example if you buy fish to stock in your pond, thoise fish all have to be tested for a whole list of diseases, but paypnders can buy fish from a nuclear wasted filled river or lake from anywhere and stock them into Ohios ponds with no testing, part of this bill is to contain any diseased fish in KY to stay contained within KY. Another point that shoud be noted is the bill says "LIVE" fish, therefore the commercial guys harvesting for food reasons and for caviar can still do this and not hurt there living.

Guys, this is a HUGE deal weather you have ever fished the ohio river or not. Ive been doing so for over 10 years and the lack of catfish of any species is truly amazing, many of us tournament guys fishing unlimited rods, boat rigs worth as much as any bass boat and with state of the art electronics ( nope, its not a hick sport) in 8 hrs have a tough time bringing more then 1 fish to the scales, I think in my last 6-7 trips, my boat ( 2-3 guys) have managed about 7 channels, and 4 came on 1 trip. And before you think I just suck as a fisherman, LOL I can tell you EVERYone who fishes down there will tell you the same thing. The commercial guys have shown up by the truckloads and many days you will see several dozen different nets just in a few miles of river, then theres the ones not marked you get caught in your prop and the fact that everywhere you want to fish, there are nets crisscrossed all through the area, very frustrating. 


Like I said this bill is a HUGE deal that will single handedly help preserve the future of Blues, flatheads and channels in the Ohio River because at this point, its already gonna take 20-30 years before the fishery will be able to recoup what has been taken in the last 5 years. 

Do your research and call and support the bill, you do not need to be an KY citizen and it affects YOU and your KIDS and your GRANDCHILDREN>

Thank you for your time!

Salmonid


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Barely took a minute to make the call.
Curious to see how this all turns out.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i see nothing wrong with pay lakes. it gives alot of people a place they can fish and catch something without knowing alot about the fish they are after. and alot of people take there kids and grandkids to these pay lakes. and it just helps get our kids interested in fishing.

but i dont think wild fish should be used to stock these pay lakes. i dont even see anything wrong with someone using there legal catch to help stock there own ponds. as long as they dont charge others to fish them. and they dont just keep taking wild fish for profits. once they get there ponds stocked they quit. the pay lakes that uses wild fish will never stop taking them unless there are laws to stop it. just my opinion
sherman


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

sherman51 said:


> i see nothing wrong with pay lakes. it gives alot of people a place they can fish and catch something without knowing alot about the fish they are after. and alot of people take there kids and grandkids to these pay lakes. and it just helps get our kids interested in fishing.
> 
> but i dont think wild fish should be used to stock these pay lakes. i dont even see anything wrong with someone using there legal catch to help stock there own ponds. as long as they dont charge others to fish them. and they dont just keep taking wild fish for profits. once they get there ponds stocked they quit. the pay lakes that uses wild fish will never stop taking them unless there are laws to stop it. just my opinion
> sherman


you're right.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

The posting about this has been already removed for the Ohio River forum ??? Not sure why? I will be calling for support of limiting the removal of catfish just so the pay-lake owners profits grow while the destroying catfishing in the OHIO River. I am updating my web page to spread the word about this important matter. I hope anyone that has a blog or web page also post the information and the Phone #. This is about the BEST chance we have of holding onto having decent size catfish in the Ohio River for the future generations. Have those phones ringing off the hook.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Here is the basic outline of the bill.....

HB 403 (BR 1289) - D. Floyd, T. Thompson, J. DeCesare

AN ACT relating to harvesting of catfish.
Create new section of KRS Chapter 150 to regulate the harvesting of catfish by commercial anglers and the purchase of catfish by pay lakes by administrative regulation to ensure proper propagation and prevent depletion of catfish populations; require the department to promulgate administrative regulations ninety days after the effective date of the act; allow the department to set more restrictive daily creel and size limits per license holder; prohibit the transport of live catfish harvested in Kentucky out of state for commercial sale.

Feb 15-introduced in House
Feb 19-to Agriculture & Small Business (H)


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

nlcatfish said:


> The posting about this has been already removed for the Ohio River forum ??? Not sure why?


Pretty simple answer, it was posted multiple times and in other forums but the responses were in violation of the TOS. The same will happen here if it goes down that road.


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Anyone who catfish the Ohio River needs to support this bill .


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

This is not an issue of "for or against paylakes" but for the preservation of the Species and everyone needs to do our part -


----------



## throbak (Jul 8, 2012)

Garyoutlaw77 said:


> This is not an issue of "for or against paylakes" but for the preservation of the Species and everyone needs to do our part -


 Well said Garyoutlaw hope to see all of you at the summit also when this passes it will be interesting to see the way Indiana and Ohio responds especially Indiana


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

PLEASE CALL THIS NUMBER TO SUPPORT HOUSE BILL #403, IT DOESN'T MATTER IF YOUR A KENTUCKY RESIDENT OR NOT, THEY HAVE BEEN TAKING CALLS FROM OHIO, INDIANA, AND WEST VIRGINIA.
1-800-372-7181

PLEASE CALL AND VOICE YOUR SUPPORT FOR HB403! It only takes a minute, They ask your name and address and that is about it. Literally a minute! We as fisherman need to voice our support!!!


----------

